# Warum added Google mich nicht richtig



## Pullmann (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin ,

das Problem ist das wie gesagt Google mich nicht richtig added !
Meine Seite wird immer nur so wie in der Screenshot angezeigt .
Obwohl ich eigendlich alles im Header eingetragen habe ,


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Oktober 2004)

> oder Fehlt da was?


...auf jeden Fall fehlt da was.....für Google das Wichtigste:*Inhalt*...was soll Google denn gross anzeigen, wenn da nix ist.

Sobald du etwas Inhalt hast und Links zu weiteren Seiten, wird Google dies beim nächsten Besuch  berücksichtigen und in den Index aufnehmen.


----------



## itseit (7. Oktober 2004)

Google braucht auch seine Zeit, nach demm du deinen Link eingetragen hast wird er sofern du nicht geld und davon viel dafür bezahlt hast, nicht sofort bei Google in der Liste sein.


----------

